# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  ID: Unidentified tetra

## benny

Hi guys,

Got this picture from Biotope Aquarium during the recent Dwarf Cichlid gathering.



Any idea what it might be?

Cheers,

----------


## KobeFish

> Hi guys,
> 
> Got this picture from Biotope Aquarium during the recent Dwarf Cichlid gathering.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what it might be?
> 
> Cheers,


Perhaps _Hemigrammus berrigonae_.

----------


## hwchoy

welcome to AQ! do you have a special interest in tetras and characins?

----------


## KobeFish

I'm the new guy in AQ. Nice to see you.
I'm not only interested in Tetras but also Loricariidae and Corydoras. ^_^

----------


## benny

> I'm the new guy in AQ. Nice to see you.
> I'm not only interested in Tetras but also Loricariidae and Corydoras. ^_^


Hi KobeFish!

Welcome to Aquatic Quotient!!

Do share your interests with us! I like loricariidae and corydoras too!!! And tetras of course. But compared to the other fishes, there isn't too much information about characins, except for the larger ones. 

Cheers,

----------


## Quixotic

Looks nippy... are they?

----------


## KobeFish

> Hi KobeFish!
> 
> Welcome to Aquatic Quotient!!
> 
> Do share your interests with us! I like loricariidae and corydoras too!!! And tetras of course. But compared to the other fishes, there isn't too much information about characins, except for the larger ones. 
> 
> Cheers,


I'd love to. I'll open a new thread to share with you! :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Ibn

Looks like a male silvertip tetra, Benny. Here's a female.

----------


## hwchoy

don't think so Eric, _Hasemania nana_ are fairly common here, and they usually do not have an adipose fin.

----------


## Ibn

Hmm...very true.  :Embarassed:

----------


## mickthefish

very similar to H . hyanuary without the gold flash on the top of the peduncle.
mick

----------


## ranmasatome

Choy.. did you scoop these?? if not i go scoop them so can take more pics..

----------


## hwchoy

no I did no scoop. if you pass by please scoo\p them!

----------


## ranmasatome

yeah... planning on taking them tomorrow.. 
it looks Moenkhausia-ish no??...

They were pretty aggressive when i saw them..

----------


## hwchoy

keep them separate.

----------


## ranmasatome

I got more pics today as they were quite co-operative.. will post the pics tonight..

----------


## ranmasatome

here are all the pics i took today of this buggers..3 of them in total.. see the difference in colouration?? its not the light angle..








Sorry for some of the glass marks.. it wasn't that clean.. my bad..
i was happy that the scales didnt reflect too much... i was afraid of that since tetras seems to do that all the time..
Ideas anyone?

----------


## hwchoy

did you shoot in RAW?

----------


## ranmasatome

choy.. i know i should be.. but i leave that up to you.. still haven't got the RAW converter software installed yet..so these were just shot in regular jpeg cos dont even know can pass as good photos or not.. i'll be shooting more though.. and those will be in RAW...
So pass or not??

----------


## hwchoy

at this size, looks good enough. the whole point about documentation is to capture reality. after we get some useable ones, then we shoot for the really good looking ones (full extended fins, super sharp scales, etc etc). but RAW definitely.

Wonder if PSCS2 can open G6 RAW anot.

----------


## ranmasatome

in the 6 i shot which would you say is best?? i'll try to top that in the next shoot..

----------


## hwchoy

at this size, all appear good except #1 (soft) and #3 (hotspot). don't forget pix will improve with postprocessing and cropping.

BTW you are shooting with minimum ISO? I guess G6 noise is no better than G5.

----------


## ranmasatome

Nope...was at iso 100.. not 50

----------


## hwchoy

since you have flash might as well go for the minimum.

----------


## pususuti

Benny,

Your fish may be moenkhausia ceros, a tetra from Peru. Grows up to 5cm to 6cm. 


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got this picture from Biotope Aquarium during the recent Dwarf Cichlid gathering.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what it might be?
> 
> Cheers,

----------


## emperorted

I have a group of these fish that came from Colombia as contaminents with ruby tetras. I've been trying to figure out exactly what they were for some time. Usually I've found them referred to as Hemigrammus sp. aff. hyanuary, and just now hemigrammus berrigonae. I'm not sure which is right. They are certainly closely related to hemigrammus hyanuary.

----------

